# Joe Rogan tries to save Paul Daley from himself



## sherbs440 (Jan 27, 2011)

Paul Daley unsure if he wants to fight for Zuffa-owned Strikeforce; Joe Rogan weighs in


> It seems Zuffa's shocking purchase of chief rival Strikeforce ruffled a few feathers. Count Paul Daley among those disappointed with the move.
> 
> The ultra talented, heavy-handed welterweight was famously deleted from the UFC after sucker punching UFC welterweight contender Josh Koscheck following a thorough and frustrating loss to the AKA product.
> 
> ...


Good ol Rogan. He's always had a soft spot for Daley.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Daley just exhibiting another emotional outburts like the one that got him banned.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Daley needs to make himself a big a name as he can, by beating Diaz and his ilk. Mouthing off like this won't help. I believe Dana would absorb him along with the rest of SF in a year or two - but not while he's being this sensitive.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Daley is really shooting himself in the foot. He has to accept that he was rightly fired for striking an opponent after the fight ended. You just can't do that,. its the most basic and severe flagrancy of the code of professional fighting


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree...he has every right to not fight for Zuffa


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Sekou said:


> I agree...he has every right to not fight for Zuffa


He may have every right to choose who he works for but he has no rational complaint for having been fired in the first place and in my opinion he should be kissing their arses and begging forgiveness for his actions.

I wrote this in a previous thread already, but it was kind of off topic in reply to a single post and got lost in the mass posting reaction to Zuffa buying Strikeforce but for the record.....

He was 100% in the wrong, heat of the moment or not.

The UFC is a massive organisation trying to expand and make mma the number one sport in the world, one of the major stumbling blocks to making UFC/MMA a mainstream product is notions and public perception of the sport being barbaric and 'human cock fighting'

Daley's attempted sucker punch was attempted assault and the actions of a thug (the type of actions that support the notion of mma being barbaric human cock fighting)

Daley is a trained fighter and his hands are deadly weapons, he would be treated as having used a deadly weapon if he attacked someone in the street because of his fighting skills, so I don't accept comparisons with brawls in other sports like Ice Hockey/Football/Soccer/Basketball whatever.

The key difference is Daley is an experienced and trained martial artist and as such he is a lethal weapon his sucker punch on Koshcheck could have could serious damage had he not failed to properly connect and it was a disgusting act.

I have no problem with Dana White or the UFC taking a hard line zero tolerance approach with him for what he did (it is much worse than what Herring did before the bell after being kissed I feel also)

I think the door should be open in the future to him, but he should be totally apologetic and remorseful for what he did and he has to respect his role as an mma fighter in presenting the image of mma and mma fighters if he ever wants to be accepted back in to the UFC.

The only way I see it happening is if he does this and his performances make him the greatest in his division and public demand becomes so huge to see him versus the current UFC champ in his weight at such time that it simply has to be done.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Daley is a moron. If he pulls out of that fight Zuffa will sue him for more money than he will make in the rest of his career and win.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sekou said:


> I agree...he has every right to not fight for Zuffa


Ofcourse.

And Zuffa has more of a right to Ban Paul Daley and create a commercial for "Fair Fighting" awareness. And show Daley getting his ass kicked then being bitter and cheap shotting KOS.

Oh how i would love that. Commercials to pretty much show how pathetic Daley is.

Not even sure if its legal haha but with the contracts Zuffa have. Who knows...


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

tkoshea said:


> he should be kissing their arses and begging forgiveness for his actions.


He doesnt have to do a damn thing.....and if Dana wants to band him fromt he UFC, so be it. Zuffa and the Fertitta Bro.s make the decisions, with Dana as the mouthpiece.

BAMMA, Bellator, Shine, etc.....its not necessary for Paul Daley to be on anyones testicles. Dana White can find some more muay thai aces and standout wrestlers from elsewhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Sekou said:


> He doesnt have to do a damn thing.....and if Dana wants to band him fromt he UFC, so be it. Zuffa and the Fertitta Bro.s make the decisions, with Dana as the mouthpiece.
> 
> BAMMA, Bellator, Shine, etc.....its not necessary for Paul Daley to be on anyones testicles. Dana White can find some more muay thai aces and standout wrestlers from elsewhere. :thumbsup:


He doesn't have to of course, but then he will be stuck fighting for low level companies like the ones you listed for the rest of his career.

The bottom line is Daley is not a big enough player in the mma world for the UFC to really care about and that is another reason they can take such a firm stance with him.

They are far bigger than him and currently he would add little to their division (his last fight was them was a decisive loss and there is nothing to suggest he could beat GSP)

He was completely in the wrong and he was rightfully sacked, what more is there to say really? he doesn't need to be kissing arse, but he should be because he is in the wrong.

He can be stubborn, and he can spend his time BAMMA fighting no bodies once his strikeforce contract expires.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Daley is such a baby and a poor loser.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Paul would be wise to STFU.

He'll put way more $$$ in his own pockets fighting for White/Zuffa than any other promotion on the face of the earth.

Daley's comments have all the merit of a player in the NFL threatening to go play in Europe or Canada.

By all means...


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do beleive Dana will make a compromise with Daley


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

tkoshea said:


> He may have every right to choose who he works for but he has no rational complaint for having been fired in the first place and in my opinion he should be kissing their arses and begging forgiveness for his actions.
> 
> I wrote this in a previous thread already, but it was kind of off topic in reply to a single post and got lost in the mass posting reaction to Zuffa buying Strikeforce but for the record.....
> 
> ...


The difference is the intentions of that sucker punch were not to knock Kos out or cause significant damage. That is obvious and clear as day. You say he failed to connect properly, yes, but on purpose. That sucker punch was more of a bitch slap, like a "**** you koscheck, ping". Clearly he didnt load up on the punch. Paul Daley with such highly touted striking could have quite easily loaded up and sparked koscheck out with a free shot, but that was not his intention.

And you can say what you want about professional fighters being trained fighters and having this code of respect (which is nonsense as far as I'm concerned) but Eric Cantona running and throwing a diving, flying kick into one of the fans with studded boots on is a worse offense than Daleys bitch slap, sorry sucker punch on Kos. Roy Keane intentionally ending another players career with a horrendous tackle is also worse and IMO, he should have been booted from the sport.

You can't say that Daleys actions should have resulted in him getting charged for assault and then defend the likes of cantonas and keanes actions simply because they are playing a different sport.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

A little perspective here, it was barely a punch.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Daley is entitled to do as he wishes...

Let him go earn accolades in Shark Fights or Titan Fighting Championships.

The guy seriously has taken too many shots to his own cranium in training. Low IQ all-around: Fighting, interviews, personal actions. Let him disappear. No one will miss him. One dimensional strikers with no ground game are a dime a dozen...


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> The difference is the intentions of that sucker punch were not to knock Kos out or cause significant damage. That is obvious and clear as day. You say he failed to connect properly, yes, but on purpose. That sucker punch was more of a bitch slap, like a "**** you koscheck, ping". Clearly he didnt load up on the punch. Paul Daley with such highly touted striking could have quite easily loaded up and sparked koscheck out with a free shot, but that was not his intention.
> 
> And you can say what you want about professional fighters being trained fighters and having this code of respect (which is nonsense as far as I'm concerned) but Eric Cantona running and throwing a diving, flying kick into one of the fans with studded boots on is a worse offense than Daleys bitch slap, sorry sucker punch on Kos. Roy Keane intentionally ending another players career with a horrendous tackle is also worse and IMO, he should have been booted from the sport.
> 
> You can't say that Daleys actions should have resulted in him getting charged for assault and then defend the likes of cantonas and keanes actions simply because they are playing a different sport.



The difference sport is a key factor though, martial artist are expected to have a very different level of respect/restraint in these types of circumstances and such actions are frowned upon much more in the world of martial arts.

The fact that the UFC has spent years marketing itself in a fashion to escape the early connotations of it being a brutal and barbaric sport mean the powers that be within the organisation are going to (rightfully) take a very hard line on any such acts also.

I never said Daley should have been charged with assault, I said had he landed and caused damage he would have been.

Ok you can argue the level of intent to harm, and obviously he was not loading up looking to tear his head of, but his intentions were to land a significant enough strike on Kosheck via his frustration at the fashion of his loss and had he actually connected with that he from the angle of attack and amount of force thrown he still would have caused sufficent damage.

The sport in which such events occur does make a difference of course, a scuffle or two on the Ice Rink during a hockey match is pretty much acceptable and it is not frowned upon entirely on the rugby field so long as they do not result in severe injury.

Martial arts is different, its a basic and fundamental unwritten rule for any martial artist that such conduct is not acceptable, I'm sure if you have done any martial arts yourself you would have had it drilled into you a thousand times....this is another reason why the reaction to sucker punches (bitch slaps even if this is what you prefer to label Daley's strike) are seen to be so unacceptable.

I have even said, that because of the minimal level of damage caused the door should be left open to Daley to return to the UFC some day if he were to warrant a place via his results (but I feel he is not playing the game and refusing to take the remorseful stance he should take in order to repair whatever damage his actions caused to the sport and the UFC's marketing campaign)

As for Cantona, again no real damage was caused (he probably hurt himself as much) his kick was more amusing than deadly as it was poorly executed and he fell backwards onto an advertising board (although I believe he left some stud marks on Simmons)

Had he caused significant damage he no doubt would also have been charged with assault though, like Duncan Ferguson was (I believe he served time in jail for punching an opponent on field)

My point was the level of acceptance is different by the viewing audience in football/hockey compared to mma and certainly by the UFC compared to the FA or FIFA (as these footballing bodies do not have negative images of brutality to contend with and are not pushing to have their sport licensed in certain states/countries)

Zidane's head but was stupid, but made to look worse than it worse by Materazzi diving to the floor knowing he would gain advantage to his team by getting Zidane sent off.

The Keane incident you mention, yes that was a disgrace and I would also throw Ben Thatchers elbow on Pedro Mendez into the equations for examples of outrageous football violence.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Fighters that knock people the fook out will always rock my world. Daley might be a bit juvinile. A bit hot headed. BUT, god damn, he knocks fools out like nobody else can. It's beautiful to watch. I love him.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I'm just annoyed Daley didn't knock out Koscheck with that punch. Also if Daley beats Diaz and leaves for BAMMA it will be bittersweet for the Zuffa.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Rachmunas said:


> I'm just annoyed Daley didn't knock out Koscheck with that punch. _*Also if Daley beats Diaz and leaves for BAMMA it will be bittersweet for the Zuffa.*_


You have to understand -- we, mma geeks on a messageboard _might_ care...

But, Daley going to BAMMA to fight other fringe fighters will go completely unnoticed in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Fighters that knock people the fook out will always rock my world. Daley might be a bit juvinile. A bit hot headed. BUT, god damn, he knocks fools out like nobody else can. It's beautiful to watch. I love him.


Yes, he is one of the more exciting fighters in mma.

He is one of my favoured fighters, as I have mentioned before I have met him and trained with him when he used to hold Muay Thai seminars at my former thai boxing club.

He is an English fighter and I have always supported him and wanted him to win whenever I have watched him fight.

I'm not hating on him by any means.

I'm also not some squeamish little girl who shrieks at the sight of unorganised violence. I have been to hundreds of boxing and martial arts events over the years and I have seen such moments and outburts numerous times, I am well aware that in the grand scheme of things they are not THAT big of a deal.

I'm also more than aware that generally, even though the basic principals of martial arts and combat sports frown on such actions in real terms fans and people involved in martial arts see these things on a semi regular basis and it generally is sweep under the carpet without too much dust being kicked up.

It is still different from hockey/football whatever sport and especially when displayed on such a high level via a world wide pay per view it is going to project a negative image and it must surely be understood why dana and the ufc took such a hard line due to their need to market the image of UFC to become a mainstream presentable sport?!?

I just wish Daley would have played the game a little better, held his hands up more and expressed a greater level of remorse for his actions. Even now I look at his facebook and he is running his mouth instead of making the type of moves and saying the type of things that long term could/would see his return to the UFC.

The shame is not only will he be unable to test his skills further at the highest level of his sport (and I assume maximise his income) but we as fans will also be missing out because we will not be able to see him show casing his skills on the biggest cards against the biggest names.



Rachmunas said:


> I'm just annoyed Daley didn't knock out Koscheck with that punch. Also if Daley beats Diaz and leaves for BAMMA it will be bittersweet for the Zuffa.


I doubt it will. 

Zuffa will probably love it if Daley knocks Diaz out in impressive style because it will generate more interest for Strike force which will only benefit them.

They can also maintain their official stance on the subject of Daley so its win win for them more than bitter sweet in my opinion.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Im siding with Daley right here , if Dana doesnt guarantee him a contract with the UFC after the SF one is over then why would he put money in Dana's pocket only to be cast out months later , BAMMA and Japan ( god rest them ) after they sort out the disaster will be more than happy to acquire his skills and name. 

I say emergency meeting with Dana or no fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Im siding with Daley right here , if Dana doesnt guarantee him a contract with the UFC after the SF one is over then why would he put money in Dana's pocket only to be cast out months later , BAMMA and Japan ( god rest them ) after they sort out the disaster will be more than happy to acquire his skills and name.
> 
> I say emergency meeting with Dana or no fight.


People are acting like Daley is doing this for free lol.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

> The difference sport is a key factor though, martial artist are expected to have a very different level of respect/restraint in these types of circumstances and such actions are frowned upon much more in the world of martial arts.


Says who, where is this rule that people who train to fight for a living have to follow this direct rule and code of conduct? I don't care if they are different sports. They are all highly trained athletes and at the same time, also human.

What if Eric Cantona had done the exact same action if he was a fighter and tried to assault a fan in the crowd? Would the rules suddenly change then because he competes in a different sport? I dont see how you can defend such actions of regardless if what sport they are in.



> The fact that the UFC has spent years marketing itself in a fashion to escape the early connotations of it being a brutal and barbaric sport mean the powers that be within the organisation are going to (rightfully) take a very hard line on any such acts also.


Years and years of marketing to escape these barbaric connotations, yet they still have the fighters compete in a locked steel cage and still have the same horrible, heavy metal music and horrible introductions for each UFC event.....

What would happen if Anderson Silva had done a Paul Daley? Would Dana have kicked him out to? I don't think so



> I never said Daley should have been charged with assault, I said had he landed and caused damage he would have been.
> 
> Ok you can argue the level of intent to harm, and obviously he was not loading up looking to tear his head of, but his intentions were to land a significant enough strike on Kosheck via his frustration at the fashion of his loss and had he actually connected with that he from the angle of attack and amount of force thrown he still would have caused sufficent damage.


His intentions to land a significant strike were just as equal to Cantona's intentions to land a significant strike to an innocent fan. yet they both failed to cause any real damage. You say Cantona's kick was humerous, he missed and he caused no real damage so it shouldn't matter, but you then criticise Daley for the exact same thing. Daley was frustrated at koscheck;s trash talk (which koscheck said he didn't want to repeat and were a lot worse than a yo momma joke), Cantona was frustrated about the red card and the trash talk from a near by fan, they both reacted. Yet Cantona's kick was humerous and didnt really matter because he caused no damage. Same thing with Paul.


> The sport in which such events occur does make a difference of course, a scuffle or two on the Ice Rink during a hockey match is pretty much acceptable and it is not frowned upon entirely on the rugby field so long as they do not result in severe injury.


I dont watch Hockey and have never understood why they scrap and some how they get away with this behaviour and it is perfectly acceptable. I dont watch much rugby either, but I didnt realise that fights break out often in the sport. I dont see why it should be one rule for one sport and a different rule for another. As I said before, they're all trained athletes and human beings, their actions should be perceived equally.



> Martial arts is different, its a basic and fundamental unwritten rule for any martial artist that such conduct is not acceptable, I'm sure if you have done any martial arts yourself you would have had it drilled into you a thousand times....this is another reason why the reaction to sucker punches (bitch slaps even if this is what you prefer to label Daley's strike) are seen to be so unacceptable.


Where is this unwritten rule of honour and respect? MMA and the UFC isn't a Bruce Lee movie. Koscheck repeatedly talking smack in his opponents ear during the fight should also be frowned upon by other martial artists then. I don't buy into this unwritten rule of respect and honour that all fighters are told to obey. I'm sure footballers are also told to respect the other teams players and fans too and that violence is unacceptable.



> I have even said, that because of the minimal level of damage caused the door should be left open to Daley to return to the UFC some day if he were to warrant a place via his results (but I feel he is not playing the game and refusing to take the remorseful stance he should take in order to repair whatever damage his actions caused to the sport and the UFC's marketing campaign)


Daley was remorseful and very apologetic the day after the incident. He said that Dana didnt even phone him or tell him face to face that he had been sacked. instead he found out over the internet or some thing. I think Daley took Dana Whites actions personal and he's obviously a stubborn dude. I cant stand Dana White myself, so I can reason with Daleys recent out burst tbh.



> As for Cantona, again no real damage was caused (he probably hurt himself as much) his kick was more amusing than deadly as it was poorly executed and he fell backwards onto an advertising board (although I believe he left some stud marks on Simmons)


Responded to this earlier.



> Had he caused significant damage he no doubt would also have been charged with assault though, like Duncan Ferguson was (I believe he served time in jail for punching an opponent on field)
> 
> My point was the level of acceptance is different by the viewing audience in football/hockey compared to mma and certainly by the UFC compared to the FA or FIFA (as these footballing bodies do not have negative images of brutality to contend with and are not pushing to have their sport licensed in certain states/countries)
> 
> ...


Again, I dont see why different sports should have a different set of rules and different expectations from the fans and other players. Cantona's flying kick is praised by the majority of fans and seen as cool, yet if he did the same thing as an MMA fighter he would be hated and frowned upon. I just can;t reason with that logic


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> People are acting like Daley is doing this for free lol.


Daley will make money , Dana WILL MAKE MORE MONEY.

Thats what it comes down to, Why fight for a guy who isnt going to throw you a bone ?

I think Daley is being extremely smart here using this as leverage.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

What the **** is BAMMA?

Paul Daley is an idiot and an immature child, plain and simple. I have no interest in seeing him fight after the cheap shot, and subsequently, these comments.

I'm actually a bit put off by Joe Rogan backing this jackass up.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Daley will make money , Dana WILL MAKE MORE MONEY.
> 
> Thats what it comes down to, Why fight for a guy who isnt going to throw you a bone ?
> 
> I think Daley is being extremely smart here using this as leverage.


I kind of agree with you. But whatever Pauls views, it makes sense for him to take the fight. Sure, it'll make Zuffa money, but beating Diaz and leaving will give him some serious gravity, and piss Zuffa off, no end. So, even if the UFC plan to dump him, taking the Diaz fight is a must.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

trimco said:


> What the **** is BAMMA?
> 
> Paul Daley is an idiot and an immature child, plain and simple. I have no interest in seeing him fight after the cheap shot, and subsequently, these comments.
> 
> I'm actually a bit put off by Joe Rogan backing this jackass up.


BAMMA is a UK organisation that would pay Daley to DOLLAR for his services, Regardless of your opinion on him people do still want to see him fight and using this Diaz situation for leverage back in the UFC is one of the best idea's he has had.

If Dana isnt going to give him a contract which he said why bother making money for the guy , if he is going to give him a contract then he can shaft Dana by scaremongering him and force him too otherwise he will apply his trade elsewhere.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I kind of agree with you. But whatever Pauls views, it makes sense for him to take the fight. Sure, it'll make Zuffa money, but beating Diaz and leaving will give him some serious gravity, and piss Zuffa off, no end. So, even if the UFC plan to dump him, taking the Diaz fight is a must.


Lets say he loses , his stock is down and then Dana says he doesnt want him he basically will be Screwed.

By essentially black mailing Dana over this fight i believe he can engineer some way to meet Dana and agree terms of a contract extension leading him back to the UFC and if that fails dont fight Diaz keep his stock and go make money back home in England where he is loved.


Sucks for the fans yes but its the best thing to do Dana has said in the past " he wont fight in the UFC again" and reiterated that in the interview when purchasing SF.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


> BAMMA is a UK organisation that would pay Daley to DOLLAR for his services, Regardless of your opinion on him people do still want to see him fight and using this Diaz situation for leverage back in the UFC is one of the best idea's he has had.
> 
> If Dana isnt going to give him a contract which he said why bother making money for the guy , if he is going to give him a contract then he can shaft Dana by scaremongering him and force him too otherwise he will apply his trade elsewhere.


I disagree that the mass of people who watch UFC want to see Daley fight. He is 2-1 in the UFC and his performance against Koscheck was terrible. 

Sure, a minority of UFC watchers may want to see him fight, but the minority doesn't matter much in this case. 

This is the bottom line:

If he doesn't want to fight for Dana White, then he can leave. The UFC just acquired an entire damn fighting league. Daley lost all three rounds to Koscheck, so on what planet would Dana White be scared of the idea of Daley not fighting under him?

Another thing - Daley has come in overweight twice in his last three fights. That is embarrassing and shows a lack of dedication to the sport.

He hasn't fought impressive fighters since leaving the UFC and his record isn't much to brag about.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

trimco said:


> I disagree that the mass of people who watch UFC want to see Daley fight. He is 2-1 in the UFC and his performance against Koscheck was terrible.
> 
> Sure, a minority of UFC watchers may want to see him fight, but the minority doesn't matter much in this case.
> 
> ...



People dont care about him losing , fighters lose all the time. Finishers of fights will always be sort after.

UK MMA is growing and BAMMA is on the up they will pay him handsomely and the arena's are always full.

Dana i believe will be slightly worried that the April 9th SF card will be screwed as Daley just KO'ed 2 people recently and there is alot of excitement over this fight. By black mailing Dana he can basically ask for a way back to the UFC and if Dana says no which i think he will and would have anyway SO what ? Daley will have lost Dana money and will be going to BAMMA where he is liked which is where he would most likely have ended up anyway.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Lets say he loses , his stock is down and then Dana says he doesnt want him he basically will be Screwed.
> 
> By essentially black mailing Dana over this fight i believe he can engineer some way to meet Dana and agree terms of a contract extension leading him back to the UFC and if that fails dont fight Diaz keep his stock and go make money back home in England where he is loved.
> 
> ...


Theres no way Daley will be thinking like that. He'll be 100% convinced he will win the fight. With that in mind, I cant see him losing this opportunity to raise his stock whether he stays with Zuffa or not.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


> People dont care about him losing , fighters lose all the time. Finishers of fights will always be sort after.
> 
> UK MMA is growing and BAMMA is on the up they will pay him handsomely and the arena's are always full.
> 
> Dana i believe will be slightly worried that the April 9th SF card will be screwed as Daley just KO'ed 2 people recently and there is alot of excitement over this fight. By black mailing Dana he can basically ask for a way back to the UFC and if Dana says no which i think he will and would have anyway SO what ? Daley will have lost Dana money and will be going to BAMMA where he is liked which is where he would most likely have ended up anyway.


You made some good points. 

But in the end, Dana White is the head of a billion dollar company and one main event that isn't even under the UFC title will not lose him MMA fans.

Paul Daley is not going to drop out of the Diaz fight, and if he does, it's because he's scared of Diaz. 

You're saying it's a big deal for Dana White if Daley drops out, but I think it's a much bigger deal for Daley if he drops out. It'll look incredibly bad on his part.

And if he wins, I highly doubt Dana White would drop him. If he loses, then let him go to BAMMA because he won't be worth shit to ZUFFA.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Theres no way Daley will be thinking like that. He'll be 100% convinced he will win the fight. With that in mind, I cant see him losing this opportunity to raise his stock whether he stays with Zuffa or not.


Im pretty sure his Manager will lay the whole scenario on the table.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Theres no way Daley will be thinking like that. He'll be 100% convinced he will win the fight. With that in mind, I cant see him losing this opportunity to raise his stock whether he stays with Zuffa or not.





trimco said:


> You made some good points.
> 
> But in the end, Dana White is the head of a billion dollar company and one main event that isn't even under the UFC title will not lose him MMA fans.
> 
> ...


"Then buys STRIKEFORCE, and thinks im still gonna be EASY and fight on one of the most anticipated fights of the year (vs Diaz)? Which will no doubt make ZUFFA/Dana White money. Daley vs Diaz still on?.....Someone better holla at my manager real quick."

This quote here is very unlike him IMO, it sounds like someone has advised him to behave this way and i believe he realised he is in for a tough fight and i dont think he is 100% otherwise he would just say nothing beat Diaz then B ball Dana. Thats why im suggesting he will B Ball Dana first in an attempt to engineer a contract out of the UFC , i can see where you guys are coming from but i think he is more concerned about his future cash flow rather than his reputation and if he loses both he is screwed and then like you said he will be worth shit.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Being a trained sportsman is different from being a trained fighter because being trained to fight enables you to caused significantly more damage.

Its the reason boxers and martial artists are often subjected to harsher sentencing for assaults in a court of law than people who have not been trained to fight, their hands/feet are considered dangerous weapons, this is a difference between a strike from a professional fighter and just a professional sportsman or indeed the general public.

Rational or not, there are clearly different levels of tolerance to different behaviour dependent on the sport. I can't answer you as to why hockey allow and seem to even encourage brawls as like you I have never been a fan and do not watch it.

Rugby, I guess they see it as being part and parcel of the rough and tumble of playing a contact sports 'man's game' (as they like to call it)

You must appreciate/understand that there are clear differences in how actions are perceived and/or accepted within one sport to the other (example sledging is seen as part of the game of cricket while a snooker player would probably be frowned upon for even sneezing while his opponent is at the table)

I explained a lot of my opinions and real world views as to mma/combat sport and these types of discretions in a reply to another poster just above if you care to read (little point my reiterating)

Yes the UFC still has fighters fight in a cage, and yes this draws comparisons to old skool bare knuckle fist fights and yes there is still marketing and image projection that borders on the old presentation of 'no holds bared' 'anything goes' image.

This is because the UFC is a business and of course this type of image still sells, or at least plays a part in the sales. They are walking a fine line between wanting to legitimise the sport and open it up to a mainstream market (get licenced in more states etc) and maintaining what makes/keeps it popular, they can't afford to move too far away from what makes the sport popular and profitable.

It is this fine line that makes incidents like this even more harmful and gives them a greater need to be shown to have a zero tolerance approach to anything like this.

And it is why you constantly here phrases like 'safety first in the UFC' and we are told how most of the fighters are college educated and such great stand up guys outside of the ring. The UFC needs to maintain a balance of respectability for its world wide mainstream ambitions and excitment for fans via the required levels of violence (knock outs etc)

As to whether or not the same actions would have been taken had Silva or GSP performed the sucker punch, I don't know... like you I suspect not (again because the UFC is a business and the pros these two fighters bring to the UFC outweighs the cons)

I have no doubt the UFC would see it as a marketing nightmare though and instantly go on the offensive looking to damage control the situation, ensure (unlike daley) the offending fighter were remorseful and apologetic beyond belief.

I also saw the interviews with Daley in the aftermath of the event and yes he did express some level of remorse, not enough I would suggest and certainly he has not maintained it long enough. Personally, I think he would have been best served to maintain this stance and not burn bridges in the hope of one day being offered a route back to the UFC (after all Heath Herring became a UFC fighter post 'i'm not gay' incident, so there was/is some hope surely)

The fundemetal difference between an orgainsation like the UFC and a governing body like the FA in England is the level to which both sports are established and the perception of them both.

Football is already mainstream around the world, there is really no overt need for the governing bodies to take such hard core stances against the odd act of violence (as long as they are seen to take suitable action by way of a token fine and suspension) because they are not looking to clean up the sports image, not looking to break into new markets were currently they are viewed as unacceptable and such actions have little to no chance of damaging the prospects of the sport doing so.

The UFC however does have a long term established negative image and sucker punches and the like do add unwanted negative press and attention to a sport already seeking to remove itself from this image.

Can you not see why Dana and the UFC would feel the need to be seen to take a zero tolerance approach to such actions when say for example seeking to have their sport liceneced in the state of New York? 

Ok like you say they very well may not have done the same to a more established bigger star but the decision would have been weighed up and determined which is more damaging to the brand to lose this star or to be seen to tolerate the act.... in the case of Daley obviously he was seen as expendable compared to the image/marketing damaging failing to sack him would produce.

I tried to address your post but it was kind of two long and too many quotes from my own, but much of what you say in reply to mine is taken out of context, to name but a single example you claim I was defending Cantona's actions and that his intentions were the same as Daley...yet I said that myself and I stated like Daley had either succeeded in casing damage they would have rightfully been charged with assualt (as Duncan Ferguson was which I mentioned also) 

I don't know what more I can say as to why it is different sport to sport, if you don't understand or simply disagree with my opinion and indeed the opinoins of the UFC (which of course you are entitled to do) I guess you and I are simply going to have to accept not seeing eye to eye on the subject as I expect both have already expressed about as much opinon as we care to on this particular subject.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

***** de Amigo said:


> "Then buys STRIKEFORCE, and thinks im still gonna be EASY and fight on one of the most anticipated fights of the year (vs Diaz)? Which will no doubt make ZUFFA/Dana White money. Daley vs Diaz still on?.....Someone better holla at my manager real quick."
> 
> This quote here is very unlike him IMO, it sounds like someone has advised him to behave this way. Thats why im suggesting he will B Ball Dana in an attempt to engineer a contract out of the UFC , i can see where you guys are coming from but i think he is more concerned about his future cash flow rather than his reputation and if he loses both he is screwed.



Dana White is not one to get played. 

His reputation is more important to himself than some fighter who cheap shotted a highly regarded fighter after being dominated, and who really isn't even title material.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I just want to see the fight. I'll be really disappointed if Daley disappears into tiny shows with no exposure. Hes too good.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

trimco said:


> Dana White is not one to get played.
> 
> His reputation is more important to himself than some fighter who cheap shotted a highly regarded fighter after being dominated, and who really isn't even title material.


Dana i agree is a smart guy but i think Daley is throwing one last hoorah before he most likely is told to go away.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

What will you guys think of Daley if he loses?

Because, as I said before, I highly doubt Dana White will give him the boot if he wins.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Daley will make money , Dana WILL MAKE MORE MONEY.
> 
> Thats what it comes down to, Why fight for a guy who isnt going to throw you a bone ?
> 
> I think Daley is being extremely smart here using this as leverage.


Throw him a bone?? Daley sucker punched a person after he got his ass kicked.

Daley is the last person that should complain about Dana White. If Daley can get out of his contract then good for him. He shouldnt expect anything extra from Dana White. I would love for Daley to be fired tbh. Let his career rot away somewhere. This might be the last fight Daley will have to make his worth go up. I would love nothing more then for him to not get it.

And btw... ofcourse Dana will make MORE. Dana always makes more. Thats how businesses usually work. The Boss tends to make more then the employees. So there certainly isnt anything wrong with that lmao. I thought this was common knowledge haha.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I just want to see the fight. I'll be really disappointed if Daley disappears into tiny shows with no exposure. Hes too good.


Id be disappointed too , but he really let himself down after that cheap shot. Now this news about UFC / SF he is basically walking a tightrope with his career and like i said is trying anything to get it back in track or he will try and spite Dana trying.

Id also pick Daley by TKO in round 2.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Throw him a bone?? Daley sucker punched a person after he got his ass kicked.
> 
> Daley is the last person that should complain about Dana White. If Daley can get out of his contract then good for him. He shouldnt expect anything extra from Dana White. I would love for Daley to be fired tbh. Let his career rot away somewhere. This might be the last fight Daley will have to make his worth go up. I would love nothing more then for him to not get it.
> 
> And btw... ofcourse Dana will make MORE. Dana always makes more. Thats how businesses usually work. The Boss tends to make more then the employees. So there certainly isnt anything wrong with that lmao. I thought this was common knowledge haha.


I think you missed the point.


Daley will be making Dana money and yes Dana always makes more money , but why fight for him if he is going to say bye after 2 or 3 fights regardless of the results ? see my post before.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> I think you missed the point.
> 
> 
> Daley will be making Dana money and yes Dana always makes more money , but why fight for him if he is going to say bye after 2 or 3 fights regardless of the results ? see my post before.


So you can get a decent pay day and a decent high profiled fight. So you have a shot to get in the good graces of your boss. There are PLENTY of reasons why you would take this fight and only 1 reason why you wouldnt. TO SPITE YOUR BOSS. Which is absolutely retarded... only a stupid person would do that. Daley is so dumb it amazes me.

I think you are missing the point.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

trimco said:


> What will you guys think of Daley if he loses?
> 
> Because, as I said before, I highly doubt Dana White will give him the boot if he wins.


If he loses to Diaz, depending on the manner of the defeat, I doubt it would do a great deal to change fan opinion of him.

Assuming he lost by decision or submission no would could/would think less of him, Diaz is a quality operator and Daley has lost in such fashion before (I don;t think it would effect his credibilty)

If he was out struck by Diaz however it may have some impact I guess.

The best thing Paul can do (in my opinion) is win by knock out, keep his mouth shut about Dana/UFC/Zuffa and when asked only respond in a positive fashion reiterating his remorse for the incident whenever it is brought up.

There is no point burning bridges, I feel he needs to let his ego go and attempt to build them. At the very least as things stand he has nothing to lose in that respect.

Reading his facebook status' after the take over was announced I got the impression he was slightly unsettled and worried about his future, thinking that Zuffa may terminate his contract and much of his talk was a result of this and his way of dealing with it.

I think things will calm down, he will take the fight. If he wins he is strikeforce champ and there will be no question of him leaving the company anytime soon.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Joe Rogan is acting like a moderator or something which is cool but idk how he can change Dana's mind really at all.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> So you can get a decent pay day and a decent high profiled fight. So you have a shot to get in the good graces of your boss. There are PLENTY of reasons why you would take this fight and only 1 reason why you wouldnt. TO SPITE YOUR BOSS. Which is absolutely retarded... only a stupid person would do that. Daley is so dumb it amazes me.
> 
> I think you are missing the point.


Dana is more than likley going to say Bye bye to Daley regardless of the result , i hope im wrong but he has said before he wont be in the UFC , so this retarded reason of trying black mail Dana isnt as stupid as it sounds.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Dana is more than likley going to say Bye bye to Daley regardless of the result , i hope im wrong but he has said before he wont be in the UFC , so this retarded reason of trying black mail Dana isnt as stupid as it sounds.


Daley's contract will at least be honoured I believe.

so the only way he leaves is if he decides to quit.

I firmly believe Dana's stance on Daley is an official one, in as far as if Daley become a valuable enough commodity in the world of mma he would rethink his position.

I know he has stated to the contray, but its easy to do that with a fighter who is exciting but not true top level (because of his lack of top level wrestling)

I mean after the display against Kosheck it was pretty obvious Daley was never going to be able to challenge GSP for the title.

Daley as strikeforce champ is a different entity though, he is an exciting fighter and can draw a crowd. If he beats Diaz and becomes champ I fully believe that Zuffa will be delighted to keep him on as strike force champ and will be able to do so without compromising their official position on him under the guise of 'strikeforce is business as usual' as in they do not control the decisions, coker does.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Dana is more than likley going to say Bye bye to Daley regardless of the result , i hope im wrong but he has said before he wont be in the UFC , so this retarded reason of trying black mail Dana isnt as stupid as it sounds.


First of all. SF for now is going to stay separate. Thus Paul Daley will have a job. Second it is dumber then it sounds because Dana white will laugh at this attempt by Daley. If he doesnt want to fight... i doubt Dana gives a fuc. He will just say Daley is scared and find someone else.
Daley could have kept a job by winning the title. Now he will be homeless XD.


Daley will have officially put the final nail in his coffin.







Gotta love it. yes... Daley is a white girl in this scenario.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Daley is in my top 10 favourite fighters, but man he is such a f**king dickhead. He is so far up his own arse its ridiculous, He sucker punched Kos when millions were watching and now he is acting like Zuffa should be sucking up to him for sacking him. This is a second chance to redeem his career and be a top class well known fighter and earn a ton of money, but he would rather fight for a small UK base promotion, earning nothing(compare to UFC)and fighting nobody's. Yeah Paul, you really have your head screwed on.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> Daley is in my top 10 favourite fighters, but man he is such a f**king dickhead. He is so far up his own arse its ridiculous, He sucker punched Kos when millions were watching and now he is acting like Zuffa should be sucking up to him for sacking him. This is a second chance to redeem his career and be a top class well known fighter and earn a ton of money, but he would rather fight for a small UK base promotion, earning nothing(compare to UFC)and fighting nobody's. Yeah Paul, you really have your head screwed on.


I agree totally.

He is a very talented and exciting fighter he should have a place in the UFC in my opinion (even if his lack of wrestling stops him being able to win the title possibly)

I personally think he was rightfully sacked, and regardless of the rights and wrongs of the situation his current actions and mouthing off only serves to burn bridges and cut his nose off to spite his face.

I believe he would be best served swallowing his ego and making moves to repair his image, repair relations in the hope of some day being a UFC fighter once more.

At the very very least, he would be ******* foolish to walk out on Strikeforce and represent BAMMA instead. 

He is a hot head, stubborn and foolhearted. He needs to think of his career and his fans now, he will make more money staying at strikeforce and maybe one day being in the UFC and his fans do not want to see him fighting no bodies for a nothing company like BAMMA.

It's like walking out on the NBA to go and play basketball in Bulgaria.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

hasnt he stated numerous times that he gets paid *MORE* from BAMMA than the UFC? :confused02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Whenever I read anything about Daley I just think about how 90/100 UFC fans already do not remember who he is and the ones that do only remember him for being a huge tool. Then when he talks I just hear


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

tkoshea said:


> He may have every right to choose who he works for but he has no rational complaint for having been fired in the first place and in my opinion he should be kissing their arses and begging forgiveness for his actions.


You would do that because you have no self respect. No grown azz man should reduce himself to kissing another mans azz esp if he doesnt have to..

Besides I think there is something else at play here sure he can be penalized for intent but he didnt really do any damage in the end to Kos, there must have been a verbal exchange between he and dana that set things off..All things being square if code of conduct was such a high priority in zuffa's books then why havent we heard of bisbing's punishment? what he did (and what daley did in my opinion) dont deserve lifetime bans but they are comparable.In the sense both acts were despicable and had nothing to do with the spirit of competition..At least with daley that can be donwn to heat of the moment anger from being laid on and verbally berated...Bisbing in a haze of jubilation willingly went to rivera coaches corner to spit on him & swear thats caculated and darn right malicious..

The fact that zuffa are still scratching there heads to think of a penalty (which really means lets not talk about and it'll die down) and ufc fans arent asking for bisbing heads (te same ufc fans that wanted anderson silva suspended for abu dhabi mind you) indicates to me that there is something sinister amiss


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> You would do that because you have no self respect. No grown azz man should reduce himself to kissing another mans azz esp if he doesnt have to..
> 
> Besides I think there is something else at play here sure he can be penalized for intent but he didnt really do any damage in the end to Kos, there must have been a verbal exchange between he and dana that set things off..All things being square if code of conduct was such a high priority in zuffa's books then why havent we heard of bisbing's punishment? what he did (and what daley did in my opinion) dont deserve lifetime bans but they are comparable.In the sense both acts were despicable and had nothing to do with the spirit of competition..At least with daley that can be donwn to heat of the moment anger from being laid on and verbally berated...Bisbing in a haze of jubilation willingly went to rivera coaches corner to spit on him & swear thats caculated and darn right malicious..
> 
> The fact that zuffa are still scratching there heads to think of a penalty (which really means lets not talk about and it'll die down) and ufc fans arent asking for bisbing heads (te same ufc fans that wanted anderson silva suspended for abu dhabi mind you) indicates to me that there is something sinister amiss


i didnt read all you said... but when you said "No grown azz man should reduce himself to kissing another mans azz"

you obviously have never worked for anytone... cuz thats exactly how you get ahead!!!!so your either poor and wonder why your poor... or your a rich dickhead who has no idea how the world works.....


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> i didnt read all you said... but when you said "No grown azz man should reduce himself to kissing another mans azz"
> 
> you obviously have never worked for anytone... cuz thats exactly how you get ahead!!!!so your either poor and wonder why your poor... or your a rich dickhead who has no idea how the world works.....





> You would do that because you have no self respect. No grown azz man should reduce himself to kissing another mans azz *esp if he doesnt have to*..


Brush up on your reading comprehension kid

He has BAMMA and other UK leagues clamouring for his services.Add to that bellator, impact fc and shark fights are available as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if daley wants money then he can go to boxing for it, mma fighters dont do it all for the money otherwise overeem among others would be boxers only. no one will care when daley is fired and dana will laugh at him getting "blackmailed" there is no high demand for seeing daley in the ufc at all, he is not even top 10 ufc so see ya later daley enjoy can crushing earning donut money in bamma


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Daley could easily get back in to the UFC, it wouldn't be the first time Dana has forgiven someone, he just needs to keep his mouth SHUT.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Brush up on your reading comprehension kid
> 
> He has BAMMA and other UK leagues clamouring for his services.Add to that bellator, impact fc and shark fights are available as well.


yeah i bet those pay well...........


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Paul Daley needs to stop wearing his heart on his sleeve.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Kreed said:


> You would do that because you have no self respect. No grown azz man should reduce himself to kissing another mans azz esp if he doesnt have to..
> 
> Besides I think there is something else at play here sure he can be penalized for intent but he didnt really do any damage in the end to Kos, there must have been a verbal exchange between he and dana that set things off..All things being square if code of conduct was such a high priority in zuffa's books then why havent we heard of bisbing's punishment? what he did (and what daley did in my opinion) dont deserve lifetime bans but they are comparable.In the sense both acts were despicable and had nothing to do with the spirit of competition..At least with daley that can be donwn to heat of the moment anger from being laid on and verbally berated...Bisbing in a haze of jubilation willingly went to rivera coaches corner to spit on him & swear thats caculated and darn right malicious..
> 
> The fact that zuffa are still scratching there heads to think of a penalty (which really means lets not talk about and it'll die down) and ufc fans arent asking for bisbing heads (te same ufc fans that wanted anderson silva suspended for abu dhabi mind you) indicates to me that there is something sinister amiss


lol I bit harsh to label me as having no self respect :confused05:

anyway, I think you are making a little too much of my use of the phrase 'kissing arse'.

I'm expecting him or saying he should be going to begging extents or whatever you have in your head (I dread to think) is meant by that saying.

I do however think that Daley was in the wrong and he should have accepted and should continue to accept this, he doesn't really have a leg to stand on in my opinion (in terms of right and wrong)

I think he should simply have expressed regret, continued to do so whenever prompted and reitirated his desire to prove himself worthy of fighting for the UFC again in the future (hope to be forgiven, learned from his mistake etc etc) do you really think such statements and actions are too much for a 'grown azz man' to reduce himself to? (especially when he is in the wrong)

To me he is actually acting rather childishly with his current attitude and is somewhat cutting his nose of to spite his face and burning bridges he does not need to burn when he should be looking to repair relations for the good of his career (instead he chooses to be stubborn and have a childish hard done by attitude)

Ok so apparently he says he earns more fighting for BAMMA and elsewhere than he does for the UFC, fair enough he can continue to do so and make his living off that and his personal training in Nottingham plus his seminars and talks he holds around the country (and whatever other business interests he has) I am sure he won't go hungry without the UFC.

However the UFC is the top game in town, the most prestigious organisation in the sport and the pinnacle of the sport. To me this is where any top level martial artist should want to be and want to be successful and it should transcend money (within reason) for the good of his career and his legacy when he looks back at his career the UFC is where he needs to be.

I also personally believe his earning potential would be higher in the UFC, at least is he were to have success there and become established within. Surely the he could attract bigger better sponsors when applying his trade for the number one organisation in front of larger TV audiences etc

Plus I am sure if he were to establish himself as a top player in his division or dare I say even the champ the UFC would pay him significantly more than BAMMA and the like can and would (who knows how long companies like BAMMA can even remain sustainable) 

Personally I agree with Dana and the UFC that his actions were worse than the likes of Bisping and Lesnars, he pretty much ran up behind the man that had just beaten him and looked to sucker punch him (the extent to which damage was intended can be argued but on the TV cameras the actions still look as bad)

I can fully understand why the UFC took the decision to sack him on the spot and I don't buy into your conspiracy theories about something 'sinister' being at play (I don't think Daley slept with Dana's sister for example and I have no reason to believe there was anything personal behind the sacking, purely the UFC wanting to be seen to take a zero tolerance stance on sucker punching type behaviour)

The UFC already has critism thrown at it for punches/strikes being landed after a fighter is out or fight is over (Rampage on Wanderlei and Henderson on Bisping for example) and as they are intent on changing this negative public perception of their product I can fully understand the action they took.

Of course I can see how/why Semtex can feel hard done by, especially being told his ban is for life and he would never be given the chance to fight in the UFC again. After all he can look and see Heath Herring representing the UFC after striking an opponent before the fight had began and look into K1 and see Hari throwing punches back stage and hitting downed opponents without being banned and think 'why am I being treated so harshly'

I don't know if you are from the UK, or familar with UK mma but there was a fighter at the old Cage Rage (where Daley also fought) called Jeremy Bailey who's whole persona was pretty much marketed off breaking the rules and illegal strikes, cage rage more or less encouraged it during their promtional shows.

So again I can understand why Semtex would look at people like that and think 'is what I did really that big a deal?' and question whether his punishment fitted his crime.

However, I stand by my opinion that trained fighters are leathal weapons and acts like these are always going to be viewed different to other sportsman or indeed the general public in the same way a court of law would take their martial arts skills into account and pass stearner judgement upon them for charges such as assault.

I also think that comparisons to other incidents are pretty much irrelevant, treat each incident as a single entity. Did Daley's actions warrant a sacking, I'd say yes they did. Can he complain that he was sacked? probably not! and its pretty much as simple as that.

He can and of course we can look to other moments and draw comparisons and say why was he treated differently and rah rah rah, I am actually surprised no one has mentioned the most famous example....Tyson bit off Holyfields ear and continued to box, I believe he even eventually fought fights sanctioned by the same bodies and for the same title as that night (against Lewis )

Money talks, at the end of the day too much money could be made off Tyson and like said previously had the same actions Daley commited been done so by a more famous/profitable UFC striker his ban may have been a suspension only.

All this means to me is that Daley could have played the game and potentially made his way back into the UFC (still even could if he would drop his attitude and play the game) but instead he chooses to cut his nose of to spite his face and yes it is his right to do so.

You think it makes him more of a man to stand by his convictions and complain about his treatment and I think he would be better off swallowing his pride and accepting ultimately he was in the wrong and simply saying the right thiings keeping his head down getting on with his business and hoping to one day be allowed back into the UFC.

For my belief you say I have no self respect, uncalled for but whatever if you feel you need to say such things to add emphasis to your post go ahead...but the bottom line is while Daley's punishment can be viewed as harsh when compared to other events he was still in the wrong (very much so) and has no real grounds for complaint.

As a man in the wrong he should have held his hands up and shown genuine remorse, yet every he pissed Dana off by trying to pretend he never heard the bell (you can tell Dana is the type of man who would be more annoyed at something trying to mug him off with such bs than by the act itself) and then a day lately he made which to me at least seemed very insincere and prompted apologies that he tainted with expressions of playing the victim.

Even now instead of keeping his mouth shut and going about his business he is running off and talking smack when there is no need. What does he achieve with his recent outburst? it only further burns bridges.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

JuggNuttz said:


> yeah i bet those pay well...........


Actually he gets just as much money fighting for BAMMA.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Actually he gets just as much money fighting for BAMMA.


So he claims.

I am a Daley fan (as a fighter, I hate the fact he sucker punched Kos) but I wonder whether he doesn't want to be in the UFC because he knows he can get layed on for 3 rounds by any wrestler. Doing what he did showed he couldn't handle the defeat and I doubt he wants it again.

Seriously, considering Daley has already shown the UFC the middle finger since the SF purchase, it's obvious to me he has no real desire to fight there. He doesn't give a shit what Dana thinks.

Shame, he could have knocked so many heads off, he's easily the best striker at WW.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> So he claims.
> 
> I am a Daley fan (as a fighter, I hate the fact he sucker punched Kos) but I wonder whether he doesn't want to be in the UFC because he knows he can get layed on for 3 rounds by any wrestler. Doing what he did showed he couldn't handle the defeat and I doubt he wants it again.
> 
> ...


Maybe, but it's really only the elite wrestlers who I think are going to give Daley problems. That said, there are a lot of damn good wrestlers in the WW division. Who knows what his real motives are.

@tkoshea, huge wall of texts repeating the same points over and over just worded differently and copying sentences from Bloodyelbow that don't make any sense, not cool.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hiro said:


> So he claims.
> 
> I am a Daley fan (as a fighter, I hate the fact he sucker punched Kos) but I wonder whether he doesn't want to be in the UFC because he knows he can get layed on for 3 rounds by any wrestler. Doing what he did showed he couldn't handle the defeat and I doubt he wants it again.
> 
> ...



I tend to agree with this line of thinking about Daley. I don't think it would take an elite level wrestler to get him down either, just one who cuts down from 180+ would be strong enough to do it to him. He really does seem only to want to be matched up with strikers. I think Daley will soon be going through what Barnett is going through now, having to kiss ass to the UFC and blame it on young adult mistakes.

I am no fan of Daley, but anytime you watch someone with the power to lay people out with 1 punch the fight seems more exciting. I think he is just hurting himself with all this crap. Being in SF while owned by ZUFFA was like them giving him the framework of a new bridge that he could try to use to get back in and make some real money for doing what he likes, and he is burning that one too.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> yeah i bet those pay well...........


yes they do:thumbsup:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Nefilim777 said:


> Daley could easily get back in to the UFC, it wouldn't be the first time Dana has forgiven someone, he just needs to keep his mouth SHUT.


I agree. He's pretty likely to get back in the UFC as long as he honors his contract.

He signed a six fight deal with Strikeforce and has five fights left on it. There's no way he was going to complete all five of those before early 2012 when the Strikeforce/Showtime contract runs out, and the UFC must honor their contract obligations when they purchase a company.

See Mark Hunt's case. The UFC wasn't clamoring to give him a deal after a five fight losing streak, but he had the option to get fights from Pride. The UFC gave him fights because they had to.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Paul should shut his ******* mouth and accept the paycheck IMO. He's lucky Zuffa doesn't just outright terminate his contract now that they own Strike Force as well. I don't get where he gets the right to bitch about this at all. Him being banned from the UFC is his own damn doing. I have no desire to see this asshole anywhere near MMA after what he did and I'm sure quite a few other fans feel the same.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Paul should shut his ******* mouth and accept the paycheck IMO. He's lucky Zuffa doesn't just outright terminate his contract now that they own Strike Force as well. I don't get where he gets the right to bitch about this at all. Him being banned from the UFC is his own damn doing. I have no desire to see this asshole anywhere near MMA after what he did and I'm sure quite a few other fans feel the same.


Count me as one who feels the same. Daley could have taken a moment and seen this as an opportunity for himself to get back in to the big show, but instead he goes and spouts off at his new friggin employers like a butt hurt whiner. Every time Daley opens his trap I have less respect for him. He clearly didn't mean a word of his 'apology' after the incident that got him banned, or he would be trying to pull a mea culpa here, when the door is cracking open, at the very least.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

>


why should he kiss Dana's ass if Dana so fervently rejects him?

People can sit here and villify Paul Daley from now till infinity....he has the choice to not accept Dana White as a slavemaster *shrugs*


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> @tkoshea, huge wall of texts repeating the same points over and over just worded differently and copying sentences from Bloodyelbow that don't make any sense, not cool.


What is bloodyelbow?


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

It's a tough spot. On the one hand I agree with Rogan: I like seeing guys like Daley with so much talent in the UFC. On the other hand, Daley is showing the same stupidity and poor temper that got him dropped. If I were Dana and I were weighing the pros and cons I'd drop Daley.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Sekou said:


> why should he kiss Dana's ass if Dana so fervently rejects him?
> 
> People can sit here and villify Paul Daley from now till infinity....he has the choice to not accept Dana White as a slavemaster *shrugs*


Slavemaster?

I was unaware slavemaster's wrote their slaves checks for their work and gave them a desirable platform for their sponsors to get seen, earning the slaves even more money.

Learn something new every day.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> Slavemaster?
> 
> I was unaware slavemaster's wrote their slaves checks for their work and gave them a desirable platform for their sponsors to get seen, earning the slaves even more money.
> 
> Learn something new every day.


I think its pretty obvious what he means. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Paul Who? That's what people are going to say in a year or less if he keeps it up!


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> I think its pretty obvious what he means. :sarcastic12:


it's obvious what he meant but it's a ridiculous hyperbole. and besides, paul daley doesn't need anyone to vilify him, his actions accomplished that on their own. 

i hope he keeps running his mouth because i am on the side of the fence that hopes he stays banned from the UFC :bye02:


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> I think its pretty obvious what he means. :sarcastic12:


Yes, he's using hyperbole. But slavery analogies in athletics are beyond insulting to anyone's intelligence. Maybe we can get a nice Hitler reference to keep the conversation on this rational, intellectual level?


----------



## jjtsaints (Mar 15, 2011)

Paul Daley dug his own grave, not really sure why he so pissed off at Dana


----------

